# ADVICE PLEASE....



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

My G.P doesn't seem too concerned that I'm now 57 days since my last proper period, I've NEVER missed one in my life. 

I had a faint positive on CD38 after spotting brown blood for a week, but when I went to the doctors hours later it was negative. 

The nurse said you cant get a false positive, but the consultant said it was either a very early miscarriage, or I was never pregnant and the test was faulty!!! 

My bloods came back at 2. However, since then I've still not had a period??!!! 

I've tried to contact my clinic, but no response and my G.P doesnt seem too concerned, just says wait for my next period??


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Tinky, I know you've been worried for a while now  

I went 6 months without AF & had random spotting a few years back (I have PCOS) and my GP only took interest when it'd been AWOL for 5 months but all they did was refer me to the gynae. As long as you are well in yourself - have no pain, fever, unusual CM etc then they're not likely to worry until AF hasn't shown up for a few months. Anything can upset your cycle and you're stressing about it which won't be helping. If you've done further tests and they're negative then keep an eye on it. If the test was an internet dip strip then I wouldn't trust it too much - I had a false positive the other day with one and the line was very pink but faint then AF came 2 days later! Have had the same with Superdrug tests.

Perhaps your GP should be a little more pro-active as you are concerned, keep trying to contact your clinic though as they'll be more knowledgeable - unless your GP specialises in gynaecology then they'll probably only know the basics! NHS choices have some info on absent periods:

http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/Periods-absent/Pages/Introduction.aspx

  I wish I could help more, all I can say is try not to stress yourself out too much and if anything (except AF not coming) doesn't seem right then go back to your GP x

/links


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi,

I've been taking agnus castus for 2.5 months now as I have pcos and consistently low progesterone levels. 

Since taking AC my progesterone each month has increased from 0.9 - 1 - 3 - 14.4 and this month 23!! I'd defo recommend this herb. I am hoping over 20 could mean  I have ovulated?? 

xxx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm seeing the consultant tomorrow to discuss...xx


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

23 is a promising number, if I get a level between 20 and 30 my gp says it's borderline - I may or may not have ovulated. BUT, if you're ovulating a couple of days later than you think it could be an inaccurate result. Maybe see if you could have a repeat test done a few days later and see if that makes a difference? Even more so as your cycles are irregular.

Good luck hun, I hope you're feeling more positive now x


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks Kazza.

I've just done a pregnancy test 12 days past suspected ovulation and there is a very faint shadow there....I have no idea whether its a positive, or not, but will wait and see tomorrow. Praying I am x


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Does 23 mean I did not ovulate, or that I may have ovulated? I have aching abdomen and bloated.

xx


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

23 for some gp's would mean ovulation but others like it to be over 30 to confirm ovulation. As for the pregnancy test, wait a couple of days and use a first response. I use the internet dip strips and got a very clear but faint pink line last week but it was an evap line x


----------

